# Bike Nachfrage immer noch Hoch? Keine Rabatte oder Ausverkauf Ende 2022?



## saphiron144 (15. August 2022)

Hallo Zusammen,
ich wollte mir das 2022 Cragger oder das 2021 Cragger 7.0 kaufen. Man habe mir per Mail gesagt,
dass es keinerlei Rabatte auf die UVP gibt , da die Nachfrage immer noch hoch ist.

Zudem wurde mir mitgeteilt, dass es kein Abverkauf zu Jahresende gibt. Stimmt das so?

Kann ich mir ehrlich gesagt schlecht vorstellen. Ich muss ehrlich gestehen, dass für mich ein gebrauchtes Cragger somit deutlich attraktiver ist.

Danke vorab.

David


----------



## LuttiX (16. August 2022)

Der Bike Verkauf boomt nach wie vor extrem, warum also Rabatte geben oder Abverkauf (Lager räumen)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cpt_Oranksch (16. August 2022)

saphiron144 schrieb:


> Zudem wurde mir mitgeteilt, dass es kein Abverkauf zu Jahresende gibt. Stimmt das so?


----------



## sinux (16. August 2022)

Ggf. kannst du nach bonn direkt zum megastore fahren und schauen was geht. Ich habe dort noch nie Räder zum regulären Listenpreis gekauft. Auch nicht letztes Frühjahr als es auch schon an Rädern mangelte.
Versuch macht kluch - wenn's nicht zu weit weg ist.


----------



## firstspaceape (20. November 2022)

deleted


----------



## Pseide (21. November 2022)

10-20% auf Radon Bikes im Black Week Sale !


----------

